# Topics > Robotics > Humanoids >  Reachy, open source humanoid robot, Pollen Robotics SAS, Bordeaux, France

## Airicist

Developer - Pollen Robotics SAS

Home page - pollen-robotics.com/reachy

Playlist "Reachy"

----------


## Airicist

Reachy first prototype (2017)

Feb 24, 2017




> Reachy is a bio-inspired robotic prothesis arm designed by Pollen Robotics for INCIA research lab. 
> 
> Its goal is to explore different ways for human-robot control interfaces, in particular, using EMG.

----------


## Airicist

CES2020 - Introducing Reachy the new open source interactive robot

Jan 3, 2020




> Meet Reachy, the new robot made by pollen robotics to explore interactive applications in the real world!

----------


## Airicist

Jan 6, 2020

Pollen Robotics Reachy hands-on at CES 2020

----------


## Airicist

Reachy consumer robot (Pollen Robotics) of France

Jan 29, 2020




> Matthieu Lapeyre and Pierre Rouanet, the founders of two-year-old Bordeaux, France-based Pollen Robotics, are on a mission to build modular building blocks for consumer robots. The startup’s Reachy platform comprises a 7-degrees-of-freedom arm designed to fit tools at the end of its tip, including a hook, a gripper, and a five-finger hand. As for Reachy’s spherical head, it’s animated by Pollen’s proprietary Orbita, a ball joint actuator that supports dynamic and multi-directional movement with animated antennas that convey emotions (e.g., happiness, sadness, and excitement).
> The head has two built-in cameras, one of which observes its environment. (The other focuses on the task of manipulating.) I/O connections including USB, HDMI, and Ethernet are accessible from the upper portion of its fabric-clad, vaguely humanlike torso, as are a microphone and speaker for voice interaction. There’s a system-on-chip under the hood powering it all — one with a Google-built Edge tensor processing unit (TPU) custom-designed for AI workloads.
> 
> Reachy’s bouncing antennae make it look vaguely insect-like, which is unfortunate because it’s a remarkable feat of engineering. Each arm has seven degrees of freedom, and its specialized neck joint allows its head to pan, twist and tilt in a surprisingly lifelike way.
> Like MarsCat, Reachy is open source – you can use Python to create your own programs for it to run, and developer Pollen Robotics suggests it could be used for research and development, as a robotic receptionist, or as a helpful tour guide.
> The full version of Reachy, with a head, body, and two arms, will cost around $17,000 (about £,13,000, AU$25,000), but a version with just a single arm is available for $9,000 (about £7,000, AU$13,000)


.

----------


## Airicist

Introducing the VR Teleoperation application on Reachy

Jan 11, 2021




> We have some very exciting news! Reachy can now run the first humanoid VR teleoperation app available on the market.
> 
> This app allows you to place yourself in the body of a humanoid robot, in VR, wherever you are in the world, to remotely operate it and carry out complex tasks. With this new functionality, Reachy is able to learn from the demonstration of the humans who control it, which makes application development even easier.


"Pollen Robotics’ humanoid robot can be controlled remotely with VR"

by Brian Heater
January 11, 2021

----------


## Airicist2

How Reachy mobile base works?

Sep 29, 2022




> We’re excited to announce that Reachy gained mobility with a new mobile base, but also was improved software and hardware

----------

